# Suspended timber floor or screed better?



## johneym (15 Nov 2014)

hello everybody,

its an old house an I have just begun a suspended timber floor on the complete ground floor. I work with wood, hence my preference. I have to raise floor level 4 to 5 inches anyway.And the plumbing can run between the joists. All good.
The thing is its a lot of work as the floors are very uneven and sloped and need a lot of packing. Thats no problem but if I calculate my time plus the cost of the timber and plywood its actually quite expensive.
To get a screed done professionally would be around the same cost, and no work for me. Plumbers pipes could be laid before the pour.
If I go with screed, whats the min screed thickness for stability?
And overall, what are the pros and cons between the floor types?

Thanks a lot


----------



## newirishman (15 Nov 2014)

if you are talking about putting screed in I'd add insulation boards as well given you have enough depth available.
Screed thickness can be as low as 1-2 cm if the subfloor is stable (which insulation boards would be). You might even consider under floor heating.

I personally would go with insulation and screed any day, more stability and more flexibility in terms of floor type.


----------



## johneym (15 Nov 2014)

thanks irishman,

I will be putting in insulation. Whats a good ratio of screed to insulation would you say? I have about 125 mm to play with.

cheers


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Nov 2014)

I'd second New Irishman.  An insulated slab is a massive heat sink, and I'd really think about underfloor heating as well. 

For a living room, or constantly occupied room, it is IMHO streets ahead of radiators.


----------



## Leo (17 Nov 2014)

Building reg technical documents are probably a good starting point.  for example gives details of the minimum ventilation space required under a suspended floor, any insulation you add would need to allow for this ventilation.


----------

